# maximum dosage or oestrogen-progynova per day?



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi, am currently on 12mgs of progynova and linings are 4mm + 6mm (have 2 uteri) dr has said 12mg is maximum but am asking if I increase to 14mg would this make a difference or would I have any bad side effects?apart from the normal sore boobs? 
Thanks in advance
Larklesxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Larkles,

Progynova isn't licensed for use in fertility treatments so there is no maximum dose set by the manufacturers. All we have to go on is the evidence from the literature and trials conducted from fertility clinics. I'm not aware of doses higher than 12mg being used and I would be inclined to go on the advice of your clinic (although I'm not an expert on treatment protocols and all the trial data so there might be other evidence out there?). In terms of overdose with Progynova there have been no reports of ill-effects but there are no specific antidotes, and treatment is symptomatic. However the longer term effects of taking such high doses of hormone replacement are not yet known and I would be reluctant to increase doses beyond those that have been trialled already.

Hope things improve for you on this cycle    
Maz x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Maz for ur reply,will ask again 2 morrow! Larklesxx


----------

